# veterinary nursing books ???



## Kirstyx (Mar 13, 2008)

Can anyone recommend any good veterinary nursing books for a students first year?

college doesnt start till next year, but i want to get a good book to start with and read until then, so I have a start ... 

Thanks : victory:


----------



## startorts (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi Kirsty,

I studied the Preparatory Veterinary Nursing Course at Edinburgh, then Bsc Veterinary Nursing course at Napier University Edinburgh. The Recommended text books for student VN's are

*BSAVA Textbook of Veterinary Nursing (BSAVA British Small Animal Veterinary Association) RRP £49.99 
*

This is the new revised edition and covers the complete VN Syllabus. I would also recommend 

*Saunders Comprehensive Veterinary Dictionary (D.C BLOOD, V.P STUDDERT, & C.C GAY) 
*

This book will prove a godsend whilst learning veterinary terminology. 

Hope you enjoy your course it is very demanding but rewarding.


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

The 2 above and...

Animal Biology and Care - Dallas
Veterinary Physiology and Applied Anatomy - Tartaglia & Waugh (There is a work book to go with this book and it is really really good)
Introduction to Veterinary Anatomy and Physiology - Aspinall & O'Reilly 
Clinical Procedures in Veterinary Nursing - Aspinall

And the most useful books I found for my exams were:
300 Questions and Answers in Anatomy and Physiology
300 Questions and Answers in Medical and General Nursing

I have a massive list for the 2nd Year...if you need to know anything then give me a PM...I'm just about to sit my final exams :blush:


----------

